# visit to the turtle pen



## terryo (May 1, 2009)

I saw this guy sitting on the floating island in my pond. He probably ruined the plants because I just planted them and they didn't have a change to establish themselves. I hope not.







Later on I went out in the yard and saw him in the turtle pen. I wonder why he would leave the big pond for a little water pond.


----------



## Josh (May 1, 2009)

excellent photos! thats quite a garden you have there and you're lucky to have such a peaceful little visitor. i have some kind of animal living beneath my house. he's neither quiet nor welcome.


----------



## Candy (May 1, 2009)

Beautiful Terry. He's bigger then I thought at first. Now that he's taken over Pio and Izzys place what are you going to do?


----------



## bettinge (May 1, 2009)

You said "I wonder why he would leave the big pond for a little water pond". Come on, you have heard the saying! Better to be the big frog in a small pond rather than a small frog in a big pond!


----------



## terryo (May 1, 2009)

I didn't realize how big he was. Look at him compared to Izzy. I think he is as big as Izzy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 1, 2009)

When I lived in Calif I had a frog who looked just like that living in a water dish for my desert tortoise. It was just a plant saucer but that frog came back year after year and when I was getting everything ready to move up here I said if he was there and I could get him I'd move him up here with me...They are just really pretty and really big frogs...I'm glad you have him and I hope you won't chase him away...my guy was not around on moving day...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 1, 2009)

I hope he doesn't all of a sudden get a craving for Turtle Soup! Before I added turtles to my pond I kept and raised Call ducks (miniature ducks) to sell. The frogs in the pond ate my babies all the time. I had to start incubating the eggs in the house.

Your yard looks so peaceful! I'm so envious.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (May 1, 2009)

Really nice pics Terry.
wow, this frog is huge and totaly cute, he looks really comfortable in the pond 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jacqui (May 2, 2009)

We often get toads in the box turtle pens. I use to think it was so much fun to throw them night crawlers when feeding the box turtles. One day I thought about the fact that as large as the toads were, they could be eating hatchlings. 

Terry I would wonder if with it being so early in the year, if the water in the smaller pool was warmer? Also want to add wonderful shots and lovely area!


----------



## terryo (May 3, 2009)

We only had about three days here that were in the high 80's.....not normal. That's when I took these pictures. I took them in at night and only let them stay out a few hours. Now it went back into the low 50's at night and around 66 ish during the day. So they havent been out since the pictures that I posted here. Poor guys...they really loved it.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 3, 2009)

Great pictures as always Terry! Everything looks beautiful even your prince!


----------



## terryo (May 4, 2009)

Dee, do ya think if I kiss him something exciting will happen?


----------



## Stazz (May 5, 2009)

You never know Terry !!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 5, 2009)

LOL! Terry don't you wish it were that easy!


----------

